# cypress mulch



## cyan (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it ok to use the big bags of cypress mulch you can get at Lowes, instead of the small bags made for reptiles? It's for my pancake tortoise.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 6, 2012)

I use it. The no float cypress all natural not colored or treated. I usually dump the bag out and screen through it just to double check that nothing "special" is in their. I've used it for years it's perfectly safe.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep,that's what I use also.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2012)

We use it, broken bags are 1/2 price!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 6, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I use it. The no float cypress all natural not colored or treated. I usually dump the bag out and screen through it just to double check that nothing "special" is in their. I've used it for years it's perfectly safe.



Ditto. At $3 a bag, who can beat the price?

I started using it 4 yrs ago...don't know why I never used it sooner! Oh wait, I know why...I was still brainwashed by pet supply stores that if it didn't have a picture of a reptile on the packaging, it wasn't safe for my herps!!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 6, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > I use it. The no float cypress all natural not colored or treated. I usually dump the bag out and screen through it just to double check that nothing "special" is in their. I've used it for years it's perfectly safe.
> ...



Yep. When I managed an exotic reptile pet store in high school I would use the mulch from home depot the owner would get mad at me because I would tell people to just get it their. 20 bucks for a small bag at pet stores psshhh yeah right!


----------



## cyan (Apr 6, 2012)

Great, thanks!!!


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys, couldn't help but ask, can This Cypress Mulch me mixed with coir, and used as a moist substrate? (probably a dumb question! Lol) I guess what I'm asking is, will it mold?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 10, 2012)

aahhhhgggg!! all the $$$ I could have saved!!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Apr 10, 2012)

yes cypress mulch can be mixed with cooir, will not mold. makes a pretty good substrate also.


----------



## Talka (Apr 10, 2012)

Can one of you post a picture of the bag, or a link to buy it online? I'd like to get EXACTLY what y'all are buying.


----------



## colatoise (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I use cypress much too. Paid $2.28 for a 3 cubic foot bag.


----------



## MonkeyMMA (Apr 13, 2012)

Since you all use the cypress mulch i have a question. I adopted a 4 year old russian tortoise on wednesday. For 4 years he used coconut fiber and had an un opened bag. Seems fine and with my lights my temps and humidity are perfect. I like the idea of a wood chip better but im afraid to mess with anything since my levels are perfect right now. I have heard that the dirt style like im using is bad since they ingest more but my vet said its ok. But in this kind of thing i would consider a successful tortoise keeper an expert over a vet.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2012)

MonkeyMMA said:


> Since you all use the cypress mulch i have a question. I adopted a 4 year old russian tortoise on wednesday. For 4 years he used coconut fiber and had an un opened bag. Seems fine and with my lights my temps and humidity are perfect. I like the idea of a wood chip better but im afraid to mess with anything since my levels are perfect right now. I have heard that the dirt style like im using is bad since they ingest more but my vet said its ok. But in this kind of thing i would consider a successful tortoise keeper an expert over a vet.



either one will work fine for you. Some people like to use a layer of cypress mulch over their coco coir.

BTW, I like to soak and rise my big bags of cypress if I'm going to use it in an indoor enclosure. Often it comes in pretty dirty. Not necessary, just my preference.


----------



## MonkeyMMA (Apr 14, 2012)

Since im new at this and I seem to have my heat and humidity perfect I think I will stay with what i have for now. I am keeping a constant 90-95 on one side and 72-76 with around 10% humidity. From what I have read thats pretty decent for a Russian. She seems really active and eats really well.


----------



## ada caro (Apr 14, 2012)

I mix my cypress with organic soil for my RT.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Talka said:


> Can one of you post a picture of the bag, or a link to buy it online? I'd like to get EXACTLY what y'all are buying.



I'd like to see it too. Looked at Home Depot today but couldn't find any


----------

